# Which Bahamas RCI Resort?



## Riggo (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm looking to trade into an RCI resort in the Bahamas for April 2007. Which resort would you recommend (family of four with 2 teenagers)?

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## akbmusic (Mar 12, 2006)

*Sandyport Beaches is nice*

My DH and I were there about three years ago and it is a very nice resort. It is easy to catch the jitney bus to Cable Beach or into Nassau for $1/person. They have excursions that leave right from the resort, and some decent restaraunts nearby (should be even more choices with the Old Towne section there now!)  It is close enough to all the action to keep the teens busy. But far enough away from things at night to keep them out of trouble!


----------



## mjs (Mar 13, 2006)

Paradise Harbour Club and Marina is RCI, 14 gold crowns in a row. Small place, 18 total units, only 6- 2 bedroom villas. Located by Ocean club golf course, a short distance to Atlantis and the craziness..


----------



## runlikeanantelope (Mar 13, 2006)

Didn't use RCI exchange for this place, but I know it is on the list:

Marriott Resort and Crystal Palace Casino


Nice pool with a waterslide and swim up bar.  Casino on-site, some nice beach options, and 4 or 5 restaurants within a 3 minute walk.  Its on cable beach, so you have to bus or cab it to downtown, Atlantis, etc.

BTW - there is a little market area between Cable Beach and downtown were the locals go that has some great food.  I can't think of the name of it now, but ask the cabs and they will know.


----------

